# County fair



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

This week was our county fair and my daughter and her goats did great in the ornamental classes







This is blue jeans she won her class, grand champion and grand supreme champion, she also won showmanship with her 







This is Dixie Ann and Georgie they both won their classes and won mother daughter class Dixie Ann also got reserve grand champion 







This is Dixie Ann and ford. He won his class also and they both won mother kid class







This is pepper he won his class and champion. 
She did a great job the judge was impressed with how much she works with them. Which says a lot because she also has chickens a turkey and a horse she took to fair and worked with everyone of them everyday. She will be taking blue jeans and her turkey and rooster to the state fair next month


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's great! Congrats!
Good luck at your state fair


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulations


----------

